# What do you think this car does?



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Seen often in Utica, NY


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

It is probably someone who wrapped it to help increase their rides, ratings or tips.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

What a ridiculous POS. And those fron and rear bull bars? Seriously???


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Has higher losses than most drivers


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

That's a Mega Ant in it's natural habitat.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Taxi drivers would KEY it all up if he leaves it alone!


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Why would you spoil that art with Lyft?


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

theMezz said:


> Seen often in Utica, NY


Wrapping is not cheap. Loos like she/he is all in driving rideshare. Bu the way, i dont want it in my neighborhood.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

yes, the wraps are a lot of money.
I use small uber sign on my windshield and try to stay low profile.
I don't want to be a target of a crazy taxi driver!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> What a ridiculous POS. And those fron and rear bull bars? Seriously???


Those would be a good idea around here, the way morons drive. The wraps... not so much.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Looks like it IS a regular rideshare driver.
I saw him a few times this morning picking up and dropping off.
Wow, why would anyone spend that kind of money for a car wrap.
They over a couple thousand dollars last time I checked.
He also has a large GPS on dash - looks like a Garmin type GPS
in addition to phones.
Maybe it's someone with some cash that is just bored.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Maybe he wraps cars and uses rideshare to generate business. 

Great idea.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

What is Rideshare for 200


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Maybe he wraps cars and uses rideshare to generate business.
> 
> Great idea.


That IS a great idea, if he's doing that. Your right!


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

theMezz said:


> Looks like it IS a regular rideshare driver.
> I saw him a few times this morning picking up and dropping off.
> Wow, why would anyone spend that kind of money for a car wrap.
> They over a couple thousand dollars last time I checked.
> ...


 Nah..that wrap was probably $600 or so (half the price of a Iphone).. I've had a few on a previous business..they USE to be really expensive but now everyone does them..anyway ..Nice Job ..Looks good


----------

